# Possible first trail ride since moving, a few questions



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

What are the issues you've been working on?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd ask the guy who you were gonna ride with what he thinks. Explain to him that your horse is working on some trail issues right now, and then let the boarder decide if he wants to put up with it.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

He mostly has confidence issues, he gets a little spooky.

He tends to be right up on the horse in front of him, i wanted the trainer to help me deal with this by stopping his horse and backing up into phoenix to show him that the other horses don't appreciate his face in their ***, i might be able to handle this on trail by flexing him and turning him in a circle to put space between us and the horse in front, but i'm not sure as i haven't tested this yet.

He jigs if he gets left too far behind, this isn't so much an issue for him as it is for me as his jigging really hurts my back.

Good idea Tianimalz, i'll call him or maybe i'll see him tonight and see what he thinks.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't understand your skill levels or your ability to control your horse.
I've never used a trainer, My horses know what I've taught them. So it's always been a matter of if I want them to do something, I just needed to take them out and do it.

I found that myhorse took to the trails very naturally. Yes there was the occassional spook, and some horses do better with spooking than others. Some were a little on edge when I took them out alone, Others listen and responded better when they were alone. 

Trail riding is how I break a horse. A couple of rides in the round pen, and then take them for a trail ride. They learn all the command sub conciously as we travel down the trail.

Give your horse a chance and as the Nike ad say, "Just Do it"

But only you know your skill levels and your horse.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't consider myself a fantastic rider, I have taken lessons for about 9 years, i was doing dressage lessons a few years back but it all got a little too costly. Phoenix might have had a trainer before i bought him but hasn't had since i got him 5 years ago. The first time a trainer saw him was maybe 2 weeks ago and the guy said that Phoenix had a really good basis for learning other things, he has good basic knowledge.

I've been "training" him or re-training him for the past 2 years to do basic things. He's not an easy horse to ride, tends to think too much for himself and if he doesn't want to do something there is the occasional hissy fit (nothing too bad). He used to buck a lot due to back/hip issues but those are mostly under control, he gets regular chiro. 

He's getting pretty good at listening to tiny cues from my seat and sometimes hands, he's good at following body language.

I do want to go as i think that getting out there and letting him get the experience would be great for him, i just don't want him to annoy the other rider, also i have a few confidence issues with him from the past. We used to ride trails a lot so it's not new for him, a few times (before i knew about his back issues) he would buck like a fiend and that shook my confidence in his trail ability.

I'll talk to the guy and see what he says, if he's willing to help me and accommodate my horse and help with training him to be a better trail horse then i'll definitely go.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

If I were you I would inform the other boarder the issues he has and see if it would be a problem. I know I would be happy to assist someone in improving their horse if I thought my mount was experienced enough, and many others feel the same way. However if I felt my horse would only be a detriment to the situation I would opt against it, and maybe that is the case. Either way you won't find out til you ask, and if it were me who had invited the new guy/gal out for a trail ride and they ended up never giving me a definite answer I would wonder. Good luck and let us know it goes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I learned something this fall that has made my trail riding so much more enjoyable. It is a simple statement, " Please dont wait on me or come back for me or worry about keeping up with me, I just gotta kinda do my own thing."

I used to get all stressed out rushing trying to get ready, Or sitting on a horse waiting for other people, usually with a horse getting wound up cause he wants to move, or he ses other horses riding out. Then I get stressed and he gets stressed etc etc. FInally get the horse moving then the person in front keeps stopping, or they do the we gotta wait on jane, thing. Or you get a dozen "are you ready are you ready, hey your pad is wrong, hey is that the bit your using etc etc etc,,, see I am getting stressed just typing.
Soooo, I would answer sure I will see you on the trail I am gonna ride out at 9am, not sure how slow or fast I'll be moving just depends on how we feel I guess. Gonna stop at the creek and water, etc etc, Then ride aout a 9 or therabouts when ever you are ready, maybe meet up at a lunch stop, or wave on the trail or ride together if it suits you and your horse. Posting here kinda tells me you are already stressed out about it. Just agree on a ride out time, and if you stay together great and if not meet up at the end or at a break spot.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

You're right i am totally stressed out about it. It's funny but last weekend i didn't make any plans on what i was doing with Phoenix, i just decided "hey, we're going to go over to the trails and have a walk, it'll be fun and maybe i'll let you stop and eat" so i went. It was fun, he stopped and ate and totally helped me out of the mud. 

Not sure how he'd do actually riding on the trails alone, maybe good, maybe not so good.

I'll see the guy tomorrow and talk to him about it, if i do go out on sunday i'm just not going to make a big deal out of it, if i decide to stay at the barn and work on other things then that'll be fine too.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a similar issue with a very spooky horse. The best advice I can give is as follows:

Wait until YOU and HE are both ready. Try to be as relaxed as you can be. Keep breathing...deep breaths.

Go with people who have calm, trail experienced horses.

This is what I did, and our first trail ride was a success. My horse spooked once, but he got smacked in the butt with a branch.  He actually had a good time and seemed to really enjoy himself.

Best of luck!

"If you act like you've only got fifteen minutes, it will take all day. Act like you've got all day, it will take fifteen minutes." 
— Monty Roberts


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

First off, clear your thoughts. You are working up hypothetical situations and that is just making you nervous. Your horse needs your confidence. Don't look around as you ride but keep your eyes farther up the trail. Every time your horse moves within kicking distance, circle him in a tight circle each time (a little discomfort). Ask your companion if he'd keep it to a walk for the first ride out.The tight circle works for jigging too.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Well i learned a few very important lessons today. The first being that Phoenix likes to lead, he likes to be out front with a clear trail, he acts better, listens well and is less spooky. This is good to know.

Secondly that when out with another owner/rider/horse whatever... to never again go out with an owner that is just as unprepared on the trail as me, also never go out with someone who won't listen and respond to requests.

So i've been taking Phoenix for walks each day across to the park while he cools off after work. We've been thoroughly enjoying our walks and have been doing little exercises and it's generally been a very pleasant experience for us both. Today one of the other boarders asked if she and her small horse could tag along on our walk. I thought sure, why not. It'll give me a chance to see how phoenix does with another horse there.

So she tacked up and i untacked (i wasn't planning on riding, just walking like we've been doing), she said she would walk with us and then go off and ride on her own. The first half of the walk went great, Phoenix was in front and was nice and calm and attentive, he only sidestepped once and it was tiny. 

Then we stood around and talked at the carpark so Phoenix could eat a bit and relax before the walk back. The other owner decided she wanted to ride back, i thought Phoenix would be okay with this and it would give me a chance to work on keeping a nice distance between him and the horse in front.

She got on and rode off at a walk, i followed. Phoenix decided he needed to be really close to the horse in front so i circled him and kept nudging on the lead rope to slow him down. It was working, he was backing off. I had about a good horses length between me and the horse in front, granted Phoenix was pulling slightly and he nudged me with his shoulder s few times but i didn't feel out of control of him.

Well the owner in front trotted off, she wanted more space and off she went, no warning nothing. Rounded the corner and left us, Phoenix got anxious and spooked. I don't want to say luckily but i'm going to, he was right next to me and didn't get a chance to get up any speed and he spooked right into me, he nudged me sidewards and his knee hit my thigh and knocked my leg out from under me. I yelled at him and he stopped dead.

So i'm there bent double with a completely dead leg and the other owner was still trotting away, i had to yell at her to stop. So i limped back to the barn from the trail and she stayed on the trail to continue her ride. After he spooked and nailed me phoenix stopped trying to be pushy, he stayed right by my side at a nice slow pace since i was limping, if he was shorter i would have gotten on him and rode home.

Next time i go out i'll either go alone of insist on being at the front.

So yeah, my leg hurts and is going to bruise up really nicely. It could have been worse, he could have broken my leg or just run right over the top of me.

The trail ride i was worried about didn't end up happening after all, the guy didn't show up. All that worry for nothing. Maybe if i'm not sore i'll get to try it next weekend.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I would suggest telling those asking you to ride what the situation is and ask if they would like you to join them. Sometimes I am more than happy to be the "babysitter" and take new riders or spooky horses out on the trial. Other times I just want to enjoy myself and not be bothered.

It will do your horse a lot of good to ride with a seasoned horse and most will be happy to have you join them most of the time. Just give them a heads up first 

Looks like you may have went...better finish reading to the end


----------

